# Battlefield 1 Open Beta



## DerBratmaxe (30. August 2016)

Bisher war kein fester Start der Open Beta von Battlefield 1 bekannt. 

Ich habe gerade als Battlefield-Insider den Code per E-Mail (08:20 Uhr) erhalten und kann ab sofort spielen. Alle die an dem Programm nicht teilnehmen haben ab morgen Zugang zur Open Beta.


Wer also auch wie ich auf den Code gewartet hat sollte seine Mails überprüfen 

Downloadgröße: 7,1 GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (30. August 2016)

Hab meinen auch bekommen 

Noch 1h bis ich aufs Schlachtfeld darf


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. August 2016)

Ich habe den Code auch vor ein paar Minuten erhalten


----------



## naruto8073 (30. August 2016)

Ich bin auch einer der glücklichen


----------



## Hemacher (30. August 2016)

Ich bin schon etwas neidisch 
Berichtet wie das Game so ist...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. August 2016)

Preload gibt es keinen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. August 2016)

Nein, gibt es nicht.

Aber wer seinen Insider-Key heute nicht braucht, wir hätten Bedarf für unsere Benchmarks. Die Presse kriegt nämlich keine Keys und unsere Insider-Accounts zieren sich noch.


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. August 2016)

Hab auch einen Marschbefehl bekommen.


----------



## Replikator84 (30. August 2016)

ich auch^^ und dank 120er leitung ist der marschbefehl in 10 min^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. August 2016)

Wer einen Key zu viel hat darf ihn mir gerne per PN schicken.
Würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Lt.Ford (30. August 2016)

Habe meinen heute Morgen erhalten und versucht die letzte halbe Stunde zu spielen.
Ergebnis: Unmöglich. Nach wenigen Minuten Spielzeit immer wieder der selbe DirectX-Error -> Absturz.

Egal ob DirectX11 oder DirectX12*, immer der selbe Absturz. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich meinen Key gerne an PCGH gespendet :/
Ansonsten lief es aber mit einer RX 480 auf Ultra (man konnte nichts anderes auswählen, Qualitätsregler standardmäßig auf 42%, falls das eine Rolle spielt) mit 80-100 FPS, durchschnittlich eher 90+ FPS.
Bzgl. der FPS konnte ich bei DirectX12 nur einen kleinen Unterschied von ~ +5 FPS feststellen. Aber es ist ja, wie gesagt, noch unfertig.


* Ja, man kann DirectX 12 auswählen. Man erhält allerdings die Meldung, dass es unfertig ist und zu Instabilitäten führen kann.

//Edit:
Gerade konnte ich 10 Minuten am Stück Spielen und erst dann ist es gecrasht.
Die obigen FPS-Zahlen sind auf einem leeren Server entstanden, auf einer vollen 64er Map sind es eher 60-80 FPS. Einbrüche auf unter 60 FPS habe ich nicht bemerkt, d.h. ich habe durchgehend flüssig spielen können.

Der i5-2500 kommt mittlerweile an seine Grenzen. Ich habe durchgehend eine CPU-Auslastung von 95+ % mit längeren 100%-Phasen. Und das obwohl meiner nicht mehr ganz Stock läuft (Turbo-Boost auf allen Kernen).
Die K-Version kann hier sicher noch etwas reißen, aber das war's dann wohl für Sandy Bridge.

//Edit2:
Ok, es läuft jetzt. Lag wohl an meinem Undervolting (obwohl Furmark und andere Spiele problemlos liefen).
Das Spiel macht auf jeden Fall mega Laune und erinnert mich an BF 1942.
Mit einer RX 480 ist es durchgehend flüssig spielbar.


----------



## shadie (30. August 2016)

Die Key´s sind laut Mail Account gebunden bzw. an die Mailadresse gebunden.

Weitergabe ist daher wahrscheinlich schwierig.
habe meinen ebenfalls heute morgen bekommen.

Nach der Arbeit gehts los


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nicht.
> 
> Aber wer seinen Insider-Key heute nicht braucht, wir hätten Bedarf für unsere Benchmarks. Die Presse kriegt nämlich keine Keys und unsere Insider-Accounts zieren sich noch.



Hast Post.


----------



## chaotium (30. August 2016)

Ich hab leider auch noch keine Bekommen und ehrlich gesagt etwas angepisst.


----------



## 3-way (30. August 2016)

Schon frech, dass man EA das Einverständnis gibt sich mit Werbung bombardieren zu lassen, nur um als Insider dann doch keinen Vorabzugang zu erhalten..


----------



## barci (30. August 2016)

dann hatte ich wohl glück. mein insider key war um 7:50 in meinem postfach.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. August 2016)

Danke an alle für die tollen Key-Angebote. Ihr seid echt die Besten. 

Mittlerweile sind wir versorgt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. August 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die tollen Key-Angebote. Ihr seid echt die Besten.
> 
> Mittlerweile sind wir versorgt.



Wenn ihr einen zu viel habt, freue ich mich natürlich.
_Danke_


----------



## Ion (30. August 2016)

Gerade mal ein wenig Conquest gespielt.

980Ti @ 1405/3600MHz packt unter FullHD und höchsten Details im Schnitt 50-60FPS, bei 4.7GB Vram Bedarf.

Heftige Anforderungen, muss ich schon sagen


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (30. August 2016)

Alle meine Kumpels habe ihre Keys schon, ich warte noch...


----------



## coolbigandy (30. August 2016)

Dem Saftladen EA sind die Keys für BF1 ausgegangen, ist ja nicht so als hätte man via BF insider sehen könnnen wie viele benötigt werden


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. August 2016)

Wiederbeleben wurde jetzt kanns eingestellt.


----------



## McKofFly (30. August 2016)

Hatte keine Probleme mit dem Key (habe ihn aber auch für die XBO angefordert). Zum Spiel, ist halt Battlefield ... ich weiß nicht aber irgendwie hatte ich mir mehr erwartet aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, man kann das Rad halt nicht neu erfinden. Ist nix (mehr) für mich, irgendwie bin ich da voll raus aus dem Genre 

Mal zur Performance, wen es interessiert, auf der XBO lief es flüssig und ohne Probleme - Spaß hat's trotzdem nicht gemacht  werd's mir max. für nen Zehner gebraucht auf Kleinanzeigen schießen und die Solo spielen ... obwohl ... mit FFXV werde ich viel zu lange beschäftigt sein, dann gibt's das schon für nen Fünfer


----------



## DarkMo (31. August 2016)

Mal ganz noobig gefragt: Wie lade ich die denn? Also Origin öffnen is klar, und dann? Habs nich so mit diesen Dingern (Steam Origin...), kenn mich damit so garnich aus >< Ich hab im Shop bei Demos und Betas zwar was mit BF1 gefunden, aber nur Vorbestellung bla. Oder geht die normale Open Beta heut noch garnich los?


----------



## Devury (31. August 2016)

Jetzt ist sie für alle unter Demos und Betas verfügbar. Ist aber auch nicht zu verfehlen, weil sie auch auf der Titelseite ist.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. August 2016)

1080p, alle Regler am Anschlag, 50-60FPS. Nicht übel für ne fast 5 Jahre alte GPU


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (31. August 2016)

Ultra und Auflösungsskala 100%?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. August 2016)

42%, also Native Auflösung


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (31. August 2016)

Hab eben den PCGH Artikel dazu gelesen, dachte schon muss mit halber Auflösung spielen


----------



## MountyMAX (31. August 2016)

Die Grafik ist schon sehr nice, aber es packt mich nicht, finde ist in Sachen Spielspass ein großer Rückschritt gegenüber BF 3/4, erinnert ein wenig an BF 1942 .. was ich persönlich auch nicht so toll fand, aber dank Mods wie Desert Combat richtig geil war.  da Mods aber quasi tot sind ...

Nunja Geschmäcker sind verschieden, es werden schon genug kaufen ..


----------



## target2804 (1. September 2016)

Leider immer einen DirectX error. auch mit dem neusten Treiber. Habs jetzt über ini tweaks zumindest borderless zum laufen bekommen auf DX11.


----------



## Devury (1. September 2016)

Ich finde, dass das Spiel erst in 4K gut aussieht. Als ich zum ersten Mal einem Server beigetreten bin, war die Grafik in FHD und alles bis auf den Resolution Scale ausgereizt, ernüchternd. Wenn ich diesen auf 100% setze und in 4K spiele, sieht es aus, wie es aussehen soll. Der Spielspaß stellt sich aber mit der Zeit ein, sehr schnell sogar. Außer dem erinnern die Map Sinai Desert und vor allem das Gebirge stark an Star Wars Battlefront. FPS habe ich in 4K 40-50.


----------



## -xeno- (1. September 2016)

Was hast du genau gemacht in den inis? Ein Kumpel hat das gleiche Problem mit dem DirectX Fehler unter DX11.


----------



## CSOger (1. September 2016)

Devury schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das Spiel erst in 4K gut aussieht.
> FPS habe ich in 4K 40-50.



Hohe Auflösung schön und gut.
Aber mit 40-50 Fps in BF rummeiern wäre nix für mich.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge dann doch lieber Full HD/144 Hz.

Die Beta läuft und macht Spass.
Performance passt auch schon.
Kann die Kiste noch ne Weile weiter laufen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (1. September 2016)

40-50FPS in einem Shooter? Wie CSOger schon sagt, wenn man ein mal 144Hz hatte, will man nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## OkayBird (1. September 2016)

Battlefield 1 spielen und Origin auf den PC installieren?... Nä, lass ma'


----------



## Devury (1. September 2016)

Dann nutzt Du auch bestimmt kein Windows, nicht wahr?


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. September 2016)

MrJohnVegaz schrieb:


> Battlefield 1 spielen und Origin auf den PC installieren?... Nä, lass ma'



Warum denn nicht?


----------



## iGameKudan (1. September 2016)

Zumal diese (angebliche - ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das eher ein übereifriger AntiCheat-Schutz oder so war...) Spionagegeschichte von Origin mittlerweile auch schon eine Ewigkeit her ist. Das war doch nur einen Monat bis nach dem BF3-Release ein Thema, danach hat EA das Thema doch eh entschärft. 

Interessanter finde ich da eher, dass ich regelmäßig auf meinen Laufwerken "scoped_dir"-Ordner mit Kopien verschiedener .exe-Dateien (bspw. das Media Creation Tool, HWMonitor...) finde, welche wohl laut diversen Google-Suchergebnissen von Steam erzeugt werden. 



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?


Weil Origin wohl zum BF3-Release in Verruf geraten ist, weil es auf Daten zugegriffen hat, auf die es eigentlich nicht hätte zugreifen sollen. 
Zumindest die CT war aber der Meinung, dass das wohl eher typisch Internet ziemlich aufgeblasen wurde und sich Origin dahingehend auch nicht von anderen Programmen unterschieden hat: CT-Origin spioniert nicht - Electronic Arts

Mitte 2014 kam da zwar nochmal was auf:
Seite nicht gefunden - Shooter-sZene
404 Serverfehler - PC Magazin

Aber gerade die im Link von PC-Magazin zitierte Datenschutzpassage könnte wegen den möglichen Einkäufen im Origin-Store obligatorisch sein.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (1. September 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Weil Origin wohl zum BF3-Release in Verruf geraten ist, weil es auf Daten zugegriffen hat, auf die es eigentlich nicht hätte zugreifen sollen.
> Zumindest die CT war aber der Meinung, dass das wohl eher typisch Internet ziemlich aufgeblasen wurde und sich Origin dahingehend auch nicht von anderen Programmen unterschieden hat: CT-Origin spioniert nicht - Electronic Arts
> 
> Mitte 2014 kam da zwar nochmal was auf:
> ...



Alter Hut, also


----------



## xcruel (5. September 2016)

Code?
Ich konnte mir direkt im Origin Store die Open Beta runterladen.
Brauchte keinen Code o.Ä. :o

So cool wie das Spiel auch ist, bekomme ich unter Win8.1, d11 öfters nen directx error.. Trotz gtx980ti


----------



## royaldoom3 (5. September 2016)

xcruel schrieb:


> Code?
> Ich konnte mir direkt im Origin Store die Open Beta runterladen.
> Brauchte keinen Code o.Ä. :o



Code brauchte man um es als Insider vor der Open Beta zu spielen


----------

